# Hi from Plymouth,Devon!



## Gemarella (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi all have been looking far and wide for hobbyists or show breeders near me in the south west,would love to start keeping mice again just for pleasure but can't find anywhere close enough! Anyone with a nice litter of foxes,black and tans,satins or anything they think would suit please get in touch thank you   x


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.
Good luck,finding a breeder in your area.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  I have a couple of black selfs but im a fair distance from you


----------



## Gemarella (Jun 5, 2013)

Aww that's a shame Stokes just a bit far im afraid,I'm only learning to drive but once I pass nowhere will be too far for the right meeces  lol thanks so much for the offer!Im up visiting friends in Basingstoke this week Mon til Sun - Anyone up there have any mice ?x


----------

